# 47 idle on my GPU to high?



## joeswm8 (Jan 23, 2007)

is it?

EDIT: also how can i check my FPS in a game?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (Jan 23, 2007)

No, that's actually a really good idle temp for, say, a stock cooler......  GPU's temps can fluctuate up to 30C for load temps and can usually reach temps up to 100C without getting damaged (although it's not recommended...)

As for FPS, some games have there own indicators while you can also use programs like Fraps....  There are many programs out there that can display FPS but it all depends on what you prefer....  Video/OC utilities like ATi Tray Tools and ATi Tools can display FPS too......

Personal, other than CS:S, I prefer not to see my FPS because it then creates the illusion that my game is 'slow'.........


----------



## kongming92 (Jan 23, 2007)

no, my Sapphire Radeon X1650 idled at around 46-47


----------



## joeswm8 (Jan 23, 2007)

ok sweet thanks

and would a 25% OCed CPU see greater FPS in games than the same stock CPU?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes and no.....  A CPU, regardless, is need to run games.  The better the CPU, the smoother your games will be.  A CPU has nothing to do with a game graphic wise but in terms of actually running the game.  But once the CPU surpasses the game's limits upgrading/OC isn't going to improve your FPS as much as upgrading/OC your video card.....  FPS and overall game performance calso be affected by the amount of RAM and it's clock speeds......


----------

